# How do I make a login section on a website?



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello,
I would like to eventually add a login section to my webpage so that certain vistors can login and access material not available to normal vistors. I am totally foreign to the concept of logins. Can some explain all the requirements and basically how they work? What do I need? Thanks, as much info as possible would be great. Thank you!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If you are using Bravehost as the hosting company, it looks like they offer a web tool call "Password Gate" to do what you want. Other hosting companies that have a control panel front end should have a similar function for password protecting sub-directories. What they do in most cases is save you the hassle of manually creating and configuring a *.htaccess* file (assuming you are hosted on an Apache server) in the sub-directory.

It gets a little bit more complicated if you want visitors to be able to register on your site and get instant access to the protected areas.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

cwwozniak said:


> If you are using Bravehost as the hosting company, it looks like they offer a web tool call "Password Gate" to do what you want. Other hosting companies that have a control panel front end should have a similar function for password protecting sub-directories. What they do in most cases is save you the hassle of manually creating and configuring a *.htaccess* file (assuming you are hosted on an Apache server) in the sub-directory.
> 
> It gets a little bit more complicated if you want visitors to be able to register on your site and get instant access to the protected areas.


Ok, cool thank you for your time.

Would you mind explaining the basics of having visitors register and login.

Oh, and when I add this function, it'll be on the web host 1&1 so, do they offer some good stuff? Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

As far as visitors registering and logging in, it would work in a way similar to what you did to join TSG. You would need some type of script or application on the server to handle registering new members and logging in existing members. I have never set up a web site with this feature and am not sure if there are any free scripts or apps available.

I am not familiar with 1&1 but according to their web site, they do seem to include a control panel with their hosting packages:

http://order.1and1.com/xml/order/Ho...sionid=F9D6D9C9891D78EF2B01859DD46FB273.TC61a

I could not find any information on if there is a control panel for setting passwords for sub-directories. You might want to look around their site a bit to see if they have more info on their control panel features.


----------

